# national capital area bbq contest



## LarryWolfe (Jun 13, 2006)

Brian I'll be there as a spectator as well. I'm going with the fellas from work on Saturday, prolly taking Metro.  We'll have to hook up and have a beer together.  

Finney and I thought about entering this, but we ran way short of time.  Maybe next year.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 13, 2006)

I am thinking about coming up for the day as well.  Maybe we can all get together for a beer?


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 13, 2006)

Just 1 beer


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 13, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Just 1 beer



Ya gotta start some where! :!:


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 13, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right you are sir!

From what I hear(this is only hearsay) if Larry's going to be there, I hope they have alot of beer


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 13, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> I am thinking about coming up for the day as well.  Maybe we can all get together for a beer?





			
				Puff said:
			
		

> Bill The Grill Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, this means Larry better find someone he knows that is competing and has beer.  Or, Larry better take alot of money with him!  Cause you can't take beer to this.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 13, 2006)

Dizzy pig was there last year.  Should be there this year too.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 13, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":izwj28q0]I am thinking about coming up for the day as well.  Maybe we can all get together for a beer?





			
				Puff said:
			
		

> Bill The Grill Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, this means Larry better find someone he knows that is competing and has beer.  Or, Larry better take alot of money with him!  Cause you can't take beer to this.[/quote:izwj28q0]
If I was going, I'd buy your'e beer!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 14, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> cool.  we should  *difidently* get together.  if gary comes up we'll have the full va posse.
> 
> the only people i know competing are the dizzy pigs.  we could meet up at a local bar or someplace else local in the suburbs and pull a few back before going to the contest.  i'd offer my house but i'm 60 miles out.



 #-o


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 26, 2006)

Congradulations to Myron Nixon of Jacks Old South for GC.  Bubba's Grill got second.  

Dizzy pig got 6th in pork, 2nd in beef and 4th in sauce and a 7th in the MIM rib catigory.

I took my two brother in laws there and introduced them to Myron and Chris.  We sampled some tasty vitels and drank some cold adult beverages.  Met up with Brian J there as well.  The place had a carnival atmosphere.  Different from a KCBS contest.  We got out just before the monsoons hit.


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 26, 2006)

In the spirit of reporting the news correctly first, and secondly, not associating Myron with a former President, his last name is Mixon. 

This was not done to point out a spelling error, because his name was spelled like this on another board. So there are at least two people out there.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 26, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> In the spirit of reporting the news correctly first, and secondly, not associating Myron with a former President, his last name is Mixon.
> 
> This was not done to point out a spelling error, because his name was spelled like this on another board. So there are at least two people out there.



my bad


----------

